# Cried at a party tonight



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I had a really REALLY bad time tonight. This night was my brother's engagement party and it was all just couples together. My sister and I were practically the only ones without a guy. Anyway, I tried my best speaking to a guy that was sitting next to my sister and he was talking to her a lot like the whole time and I was completely ignored by him when I would just ask him a simple question. He would just turn to my sister and continue speaking to her and he wouldn't even acknowledge the fact that I was practically right there. People saw me sitting there looking all lonely and left out and no one but I mean no one even bothered to sit down next to and speak to me. No one said hi to me either and they complimented my sister... Not me and I just sat one chair away from this guy because there was not enough room to sit and he just immediately got up and sat somewhere else. It really sucks that people actually treat e this way. No matter if I even try to socialize... They think I'm a complete moron. Worst thing of all... I tried not to cry but I felt my eyes starting to water up so I just excused myself to the restroom and let it all out. No wonder I don't really go out much because I never have a good time. This was. Really bad day.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> I had a really REALLY bad time tonight. This night was my brother's engagement party and it was all just couples together. My sister and I were practically the only ones without a guy. Anyway, I tried my best speaking to a guy that was sitting next to my sister and he was talking to her a lot like the whole time and I was completely ignored by him when I would just ask him a simple question. He would just turn to my sister and continue speaking to her and he wouldn't even acknowledge the fact that I was practically right there. People saw me sitting there looking all lonely and left out and no one but I mean no one even bothered to sit down next to and speak to me. No one said hi to me either and they complimented my sister... Not me and I just sat one chair away from this guy because there was not enough room to sit and he just immediately got up and sat somewhere else. It really sucks that people actually treat e this way. No matter if I even try to socialize... They think I'm a complete moron. Worst thing of all... I tried not to cry but I felt my eyes starting to water up so I just excused myself to the restroom and let it all out. No wonder I don't really go out much because I never have a good time. This was. Really bad day.


Let it all go and forget about it. People can be jerks, forget them.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

that's actually really weird, especially since you aren't unattractive. I feel the same way about seeing couples together which is why I try to avoid family gatherings and social networks _(people are always posting pictures of them and their significant others, annoys the hell out of me....I don't cry over it though because I'm a guy and that's unacceptable for us....those are just the "guy" rules) .....I'm sorry about your bad experience.
_

There's 3 possible reasons why your night went the way it did.

*1.* Everyone there were simply *******s _(sas forum edited, word rhymes with tadpoles)_

*2.* Something about your hygiene could have been off....breath maybe?

*3.* You came across severely socially awkward and weird and people just didn't know how to respond to you.

either way I'm sure we all can relate to your recent experience.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Perhaps he had a crush on you and was too shy, he couldn't cope in any other way aside from forcing himself to act in such a horrible manner, that is one possibility. I'm just saying, a lot of shy guys, or people rather are misinterpreted rude by people they deem attractive because they can come off as aloof or they purposely never make eye contact or say very little or nothing to the targets of their affections. They'll prefer to focus on people nearby who they are more comfortable with because they are not attracted to them at all, so there's less or no nervousness, if that makes any sense. Or he could just be a jerk, I don't know...


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been there and know how you feel. However I don't have any advice, but its good to vent it out.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah yes. I always get treated like the weird egg whenever I go to stuff like that. I usually feel like a weirdo since most of my relatives and people in general treat me like a freak. They usually avoid me and go to my more sociable, likable, brother.

All I can say is try to ride through the emotions, I know how it feels. It feels awfully rotten.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess some people are just like that.
Not to judge but it sounds like they are really stuck-up rude people.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe he was shy too . Does your sister talk more than you? Maybe he simply felt more comfortable with her because she talked more.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry your day was bad, I hope tomorrow is better for you!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe that guy was trying to pick up your sister? Sorry you had a bad time at that party. But you know how many parties I've gone to? 0


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry you had such a bad time. I know what it's like to be ignored. Reminds me of a wedding I recently went to where I sat at a table of nine with four couples, being the only single one. Made me feel worthless at the time. Also, going out a week ago with two couples and myself, being once again the only single one. Or another party where it was just me and four couples. Etc. Etc. Life goes on. Ob la di ob la da.

Hopefully future experiences are not as bad. I hope.


----------



## Adiabatic (Sep 8, 2013)

People operate on different frequencies. There are certain gatherings in which those same people that ignored you would themselves be ignored, simply because of the differences in interests. 

It's very easy to say "This person is ignoring me for a reason" and then follow up with "This person hates me." You can't always know. Perhaps from their perspective they thought you were engaging less, so they engaged less, but didn't realize they were engaging practically not at all. I'm sure if you interviewed those people and asked them "Was there anyone there that you ignored?" they would say no, same if you asked them "Did you ever want this person to go away or stop talking?"

People like us are magnetically attracted to those negative thoughts in our head, but you need to always use logic and realize in real life people usually aren't bullies and don't do things to anger other people intentionally, usually everyone just wants to be left to fend for themselves.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

Its your body language and facial expression that tells them you are socially awkward Im afraid.Thats terrible never once did I feel that bad after a party.


----------



## YOSUP315 (Sep 3, 2013)

That really sucks. If it's your brother's engagement, I should think you and your family would be the center of attention. That guy sounds like some **** (rhymes with lick) who was trying to hit on your sister and seem like a "tough guy" by ignoring you.

Wedding receptions, and by extension, engagement parties make a lot of people very on edge and give them tunnel vision. Some of them fly thousands of miles just to get there, so they're tired, irritable, and just want to get it all over with. So they act more selfish and pay less attention to anyone outside of their travel group.

I hope you keep interacting with people and move around to different groups at events until you find one that fits your interests. Seriously, most people really don't care if someone they sort of know joins or leaves their group. That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

well I'm hung up on looks too much, but I would talk to you, so it can't be that...

I hit on a pretty girl I ASSUME is shy last Friday, maybe she's not shy at all. 2 other guys said hello or something to her too, I get the IMPRESSION they sat with her other nights like I did that night....and I bet they are way more normal than me, and aren't 33 and just starting dating again....

But the difference is if I see her again, I'll go try and hang out with her again, give her more time....I would love to find out she never had a bf, or never had 1 in years type thing...then she would be a total noob like me...but who knows....and she may never say.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Awe.. I hate stuck up people he was probly to focused ongetting in your sisters pants...


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> sat one chair away from this guy because there was not enough room to sit and he just immediately got up and sat somewhere else


That used to happen to me but now that I sort of try give off the impression of not caring, people usually don't think twice and carry on sitting.


----------



## Wishful78 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds to me like he was interested in your sister. Sorry you had such an awful time at the party. Perhaps if you looked down and lonely, they thought you wanted to be alone?


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

If this would happen to me, i would just immediately leave. Why bother staying any longer and torturing urself? The best thing to do in these kinds of situations is turning ur sadness into angryness and say something mean to the guy that left, after u tried to sit next to him. Like '' f..g a..ole, or kick against his chair hh and than leave the party. Who cares what they think of u ?


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

Maybe they were shy of you. If I was at that party I would sit next to you.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> Anyway, I tried my best speaking to a guy that was sitting next to my sister and he was talking to her a lot like the whole time and I was completely ignored by him when I would just ask him a simple question.


Sounds like he was attracted to your sister and was trying to get her attention. Of course, that doesn't give him (or anyone else) an excuse to ignore you.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm gonna make the assumption this was a party where everyone was free to move around as they pleased? If it was a dinnerparty where you were stuck to some seating-plan or something disregard everything I'm about to say, those situations just suck. 

Maybe he wasn't very outgoing? Some people are very outgoing and will talk to anyone, but some people (like me) don't like approaching strangers and stick to the people they already know at a party, I only meet new people if my outgoing friends are talking to someone I don't know and I join them, or if someone outgoing comes up to me. 

I kind of avoid people who are too shy/have nothing in common with me, because I can't hold a conversation with them for longer than 5 minutes and then I'll be sitting there not talking staring at the wall feeling bad about myself. So maybe he just sensed that you weren't the kind of person that keeps a conversation going by herself and figured it wasn't going to work? Might sound like a dickish move, but in my opinion I'm saving both me and the other person from awkwardly sitting there feeling bad. 

If you get into this situation again, just go to the bathroom or some other excuse to move around (or if you don't give a ****, which is probably the best option, just stand up) find someone else to talk to. Someone you know but haven't spoken to yet that night, or someone who isn't talking to anyone at the moment, or just some people you overheard talking about one of your interests.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

The sad fact is weddings are stupid. When people get really wasted on beer/wine they get even more aggressive thus increasing on the ******* scale. Last month i had to go to this cruel type of social gathering and for the entire time i resisted the urge to throw chairs at people who were talking in groups. So its about control of your emotions and the realization that people are massive insensitive pricks.


----------

